# BB Ginkgo!



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I've toyed with the idea of getting a Borsa Bella bag, but could never find a fabric that suited me. After seeing all of the great Oberon Ginkgo covers I know I'll be getting either a Fern Or Red in the future. In the meantime, I spoke with Melissa (BB) a few times and searched for a fabric that would work with my Ginkgo custom Tego skin. Here's what the skin looks like (hope to have a pic of the actual skin soon) and the fabric I just ordered online. Imagine this with one of the Oberon covers.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It should look beautiful! Pictures when it is all Komplete, please?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks!  Which Oberon do you think would look better - Red or Fern?  Actually the skin has a wee bit more green to it than the pic and the color is a bit more saturated also.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

F1Wild, I think you need both  !!!!!!!!!!

Obviously, both the Fern and the Red would fit really well with your whole combo (still loving your custom skin  !).

So... get both, and you can change according to your mood/the weather/your outfit, etc.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Neo said:


> F1Wild, I think you need both !!!!!!!!!!
> Obviously, both the Fern and the Red would fit really well with your whole combo (still loving your custom skin !).
> So... get both, and you can change according to your mood/the weather/your outfit, etc.


Hahaha! Do I smell enabling at its finest being attempted here? Until I'm back to work I'll be lucky to get one.

Thanks about the skin, I do like it and the darker color seems to make the Kindle screen pop!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

My vote is green cover 
What a beautiful job you did!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> My vote is green cover
> What a beautiful job you did!


Thank you (and I charged myself very little money  )!! I loved the Red the first time I saw it, but then realized it might be just too much red (yes, there is such a thing!) and the Fern might be a better choice. Upon seeing a few Fern pictures on the forum I imagine I can long for that one just as easily.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes exactly, it has enough red, time for some green!
It will be fabulous!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OH!!  Oh!!!!  OH!!!  I have the Red Ginko cover and I NEED that skin/fabric!!!

OH!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OH!! Oh!!!! OH!!! I have the Red Ginko cover and I NEED that skin/fabric!!!
> 
> OH!!!


Need is a strong word......


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Do the Tego skins have covers for the Next page and Prev Page buttons?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Do the Tego skins have covers for the Next page and Prev Page buttons?


Yes indeedie!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OH MY!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OH MY!!!


Never had a Tego? Been happy with it so far, but it's my first Kindle skin and so don't have much to compare it with. I do have a DecalGirl skin for my Blackberry which has been fine - both comparable.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Nope, I have been a Decal Girl through and through....but I took the picture of the fabric you posted above and made it a skin on tego....now I am just looking at it....cause it sure would look nice with my Red Ginko Oberon cover I got Tuesday....


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Nope, I have been a Decal Girl through and through....but I took the picture of the fabric you posted above and made it a skin on tego....now I am just looking at it....cause it sure would look nice with my Red Ginko Oberon cover I got Tuesday....


I didn't even think of the fabric for a skin. Just did it myself and the preview looks fab!! Hmmm, now I want a skin of my own fabric. Might look a little weird to have the skin and bag the same design?

Of course, I may decide to allow you to use my idea......


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Your combo is great.  I have a KK and am saving up for the Red Ginko Oberon cover and love the fabric you found.  May I ask you where you found it?  Please post pictures when your combo is complete.  Thanks!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I didn't even think of the fabric for a skin. Just did it myself and the preview looks fab!! Hmmm, now I want a skin of my own fabric. Might look a little weird to have the skin and bag the same design?
> 
> Of course, I may decide to allow you to use my idea......


I think matching skin and bag would be REALLY cool... Then a red or green ginko Oberon? Nice! Let me know if you take the plunge on the skin. I'd live to see pics


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Your combo is great. I have a KK and am saving up for the Red Ginko Oberon cover and love the fabric you found. May I ask you where you found it? Please post pictures when your combo is complete. Thanks!!


I did a Google search for Asian/ginkgo fabric and found a ton. This one really stuck out to me. It comes from a company in Colorado called Craft Connection. www.CraftConn.com

I actually purchased extra fabric not sure how much was really needed.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Your combo will be gorgeous!!! I love it!! Please post pics when all is finished! I know it will be amazing!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Is it wrong that I want that bag, too??  How much fabric does Melissa need?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I love that fabric too, but for my own use, I don't see a need for the BB Bag or the skin.  I just wash my hands and stay away from the dining room table when I read my DX.  Also, I have never scratched the plastic sides of my Kindles and they don't ever leave the house.

One time only, I took my Kindle to the doctor's office and sat in a secluded corner and I still was swarmed by people who wanted to try it out.  No reading was accomplished. I do now have an iTouch that lets me read while out and about.  

These days I don't even name my Kindles.  They are only known only as the DX and the K2.  But, I did have to order that RED Gingko Cover.  It is the first Oberon that I couldn't live without. 

luvshihtzu


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, I take my Kindle everywhere with me and read every day at lunch at work.  I need a bag to further protect it and I use a skin cause it makes it pretty!!

To each their own...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

For the Kindle Travel bag and the Large Gadget Bag both it took 3/4 of a yard.

I vote for the green Oberon.  Green would be so gorgeous but then green is my favorite color.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I did a Google search for Asian/ginkgo fabric and found a ton. This one really stuck out to me. It comes from a company in Colorado called Craft Connection. www.CraftConn.com
> 
> I actually purchased extra fabric not sure how much was really needed.


I love some of the fabric patterns on that website. The Laurel Burch fanciful felines designs make me want to start being creative with them. I gave away my sewing machine many years ago.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I forgot to say i vote for the red. Its just so beautiful and vibrant!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Is it wrong that I want that bag, too?? How much fabric does Melissa need?


Of course not...as long as the person who found the fabric get's to have her idea seen to fruition first, of course.   

I would imagine Melissa would need different amounts depending on which bag you request.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> For the Kindle Travel bag and the Large Gadget Bag both it took 3/4 of a yard.
> 
> I vote for the green Oberon. Green would be so gorgeous but then green is my favorite color.


The green would make an awesome combo......


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I love some of the fabric patterns on that website. The Laurel Burch fanciful felines designs make me want to start being creative with them. I gave away my sewing machine many years ago.


There are tons of very cool fabrics. I kinda like several of the batiks, as well.

I'm newer to this forum, but IMO it seems like most everyone finds a skin/cover and then tries to match a bag to it. Maybe, with all of these wonderful fabrics, the bag can be decided and then go from there. I guess it depends on how accessoried we want to go with our Kindles, right?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I received my fabric today and will be sending it off to Melissa @ Borsa Bella in the next day or so.  What type of bags are the norm for K2?  I am not looking for the tiniest thing possible as I may want to have a wee bit of extra room...and I have extra fabric so a little accessory item is also a possibility.  I'm guessing a travel bag, but your opinion matters to me.

I appreciate any info - ahead of time!! 
Cheers!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

BTW, does anyone have a BB Wristlet?  I am wondering how much will fit in these.  I am requesting Melissa make me an Essentials bag, which may very well be a "Wristlet".  I am looking for something to fit my cell phone, keys, sunglasses, etc.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I have two of the travel bags for my K2, and they've been terrific daily workhorses.  I've gotten lots of compliments on both of them.  With a slim cover, you can carry quite a bit in one, with the Oberon that was my first cover, I find I can stash quite a bit less.

I also have a regular Kindle bag and the naked Kindle sleeve.  The sleeve doesn't provide quite enough protection by itself, in my opinion, but it makes a terrific accessory bag; I ended up using mine to hold all my charging/sync cables for travel.  The regular Kindle bag works well strapped through my belt loops, and I like to use it when on a plane.  It gives me an easy and safe place to stash my K2 during those inevitable restroom trips.     It's just big enough to hold my K2 in a relatively slim cover, along with my iPhone & a super slim wallet.  I've managed it with an Oberon as well, but that's a tight fit if you're trying to carry anything additional.

In addition to the Kindle bags, I also have a custom large accessory bag that Melissa designed to hold my slightly oversized point & shoot camera, and one of her Let's Do Lunch handbags.  The handbag is adorable, and yes, the Kindle **does** fit into it!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you so much for your reply!!  I would like something for my K2 and also have room to fit a "Wristlet" (I think, that would be the correct item).  Would a Travel Bag be too slim, especially if I will eventually be getting an Oberon cover?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I can't answer your last question that you just posted, but I wanted to give my opinion about my travel bag and kindle bag (that holds the kindle with case).  I don't use the travel bag very often.  I have used it as a small bag for other things when I'm not taking my kindle.  When I have used it for my kindle, I was able to just barely squeeze a small taxi wallet, card case and my keys into the zippered compartment, but I could only get the wallet out by taking out one of the other items when I was about to pay for something.  It's a tight fit.

I use my other kindle bag a lot. When I go out, I slip it into a larger bag, either a large tote or the medium Longchamps pliage shoulder bag.  I also use it to store my kindle and case in at home when I'm not reading it to protect the cover from dust.  I have the slightly larger one that is $2 extra, because I was using an M-Edge cover at the time I bought it.  It does have some extra room at the top (mine is top zip, but the side zip is probably just as useful).  The size of the kindle bag is the same as the travel bag, except that the travel bag has the zippered pocket on the outside and shoulder strap.  

If I ever purchase another kindle bag, it will be one like this in a different color.  I have the laminated rose patch bag.

Just my two cents, for what it's worth.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I can't answer your last question that you just posted, but I wanted to give my opinion about my travel bag and kindle bag (that holds the kindle with case). I don't use the travel bag very often. I have used it as a small bag for other things when I'm not taking my kindle. When I have used it for my kindle, I was able to just barely squeeze a small taxi wallet, card case and my keys into the zippered compartment, but I could only get the wallet out by taking out one of the other items when I was about to pay for something. It's a tight fit.
> I use my other kindle bag a lot. When I go out, I slip it into a larger bag, either a large tote or the medium Longchamps pliage shoulder bag. I also use it to store my kindle and case in at home when I'm not reading it to protect the cover from dust. I have the slightly larger one that is $2 extra, because I was using an M-Edge cover at the time I bought it. It does have some extra room at the top (mine is top zip, but the side zip is probably just as useful). The size of the kindle bag is the same as the travel bag, except that the travel bag has the zippered pocket on the outside and shoulder strap.
> If I ever purchase another kindle bag, it will be one like this in a different color. I have the laminated rose patch bag.
> Just my two cents, for what it's worth.


I really appreciate your opinion! So, IYO, the travel bag is out for it doesn't fit more than the Kindle. You suggest the large Kindle Bag instead (like the size for a DX)?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I disagree that the travel bag can carry only the Kindle.  I carry all of the following daily in a travel bag:

Kindle (covers range from the Amazon cover to the Mivizu Minisuit to an Oberon)
Keys (with car remote, several rings, several grocery card tags, and a stretchy wristband--not compact by any stretch of the imagination!)
Wallet (a flat "opera" or "framed" wallet, holds $$ & cards)
iPhone
lipstick
sunglasses
pill case

It took some playing around to figure out what fit best where, but it does all fit without having any problems in removing anything. It does fit best using a smaller cover than the Oberon, which I personally find too thick & too heavy for regular use. I do not believe the filled wristlet will fit along with a Kindle.  I do, however, sometimes use the clasps on the Travel Bag handle to hang things from, and perhaps you could attach the wristlet in that way.

One thing to keep in mind is that most of us don't have a one-size-fits-all Kindle bag.  I know I have about 5 purses in addition to the travel bags that all fit the Kindle well; they vary in size so I can change out depending on what else I need to take with me on a given day.

The other nice thing about no longer using the Oberon is that I have no real need to sleeve the Kindle in another bag prior to adding it to a purse.  Any of the other covers or sleeves I have are durable enough to not feel like they need additional protection.  No additional bag means less Kindle bulk = able to carry a smaller purse.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry that I wasn't clear about my preference. I don't have a KDX Bella Borsa bag. I use the BB bag that holds the kindle with my M-Edge or Oberon. It's the same size as the travel bag, but the travel bag has the outer zippered pocket for a few small things.

The time that I used the travel bag to carry the kindle on grocery trip, I had my taxi wallet, Oberon card case and Motorola Rzr v3 phone in the zippered compartment. I should have put the wallet in last, because when I took it out to pay for groceries, I had to take the card case out to get to the wallet. I didn't put my keys in there as I'd stated earlier (sorry about my memory -- it was months ago). I wear my keys around my neck, usually. Here's the BB bag I use every day:










I put it into my medium handbag or a larger tote bag.

I guess the travel bag is good if you don't need to carry much besides the kindle -- just a phone and a small wallet.

There is extra space at the top of of the regular kindle bag and I have put a light into that extra space, but I don't carry the light with me every time I go out. In fact, there is enough room in that bag to put a small wallet and/or card case in that extra space.

Marti


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm sorry that I wasn't clear about my preference. I don't have a KDX Bella Borsa bag. I use the BB bag that holds the kindle with my M-Edge or Oberon. It's the same size as the travel bag, but the travel bag has the outer zippered pocket for a few small things...
> Marti


Thanks for the expanded explanation, Marti! There are several bags and it seems they all function just a little bit differently. I had sent off an email to Melissa and I will see what she suggests...other wise I will wing it.


----------

